# Adopt a Soldier



## owls84 (Jan 7, 2009)

This is a real neat website that puts you in touch with a soldier over in Iraq or Afganistan. It allows you to email and send care packages to them. I just think at least an email would be nice for these guys to have. 

Let me know if you sign up and keep us posted on how your soldier is doing. 

http://www.adoptaussoldier.org/


----------



## gortex6 (Jan 7, 2009)

http://booksforsoldiers.com/

Care packages of goodies are really nice treats, but do not send expensive items to somebody you do not know.  Military laws limit the dollar amount of gifts a servicemember can recieve a year.  Plus, it is very unprofessional to rely on strangers for gifts.  I agree with the modesty of asking for books and enjoyed having my book requests fulfilled.  The PXs over there are lacking in the book section; the only other option is amazon.com.  

And do not send chocolate; it will melt before they ever get it.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 7, 2009)

That's great. Thanks will do.


----------



## ravickery03 (Jan 7, 2009)

Or you can send me stuff when I go this spring. 

(I'm kidding of course, about giving me stuff, I am still going)


----------

